# Mahogany in Philly



## RedBaron (Nov 25, 2005)

A few friends and I will be hanging at Mahogany in philly on Sat 12/17/05, we will prob arrive there around 2:30, if anyone was in the area and wanted to meet up. :w


----------



## RedBaron (Nov 25, 2005)

This is canceled, got swindled into helping a friend move. :c


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

Everytime I go to Holts I consider going in to have a smoke and drink. Seems like they are a bit pricey though. What do they charge for drinks?


----------



## Lance (Nov 25, 2005)

too much!

8 bucks for a kreik lambic, which is a great belguim beer/malt. 

22 bucks for an opus X,....robuto size,...maybe a little longer. seriously over priced, HOWEVER, they dont make you buy drinks or smokes from them. I go there, play online, use their wifi, drink water, and bring my own sticks, and no one bugs me. Its great. 

So in conclusion,....expensive if you buy at mahogony, cheap if you bring. 

Ill be there tonight.


----------

